# Can't access WordPress ouside of local network



## idude (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello,
I'm running FreeBSD 12.2-p3, apache24, mariadb105, phpmyadmin, and WordPress. I have wordpress files inside /usr/local/www/apache24/data/myblog and PhpMyAdmin directory also in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/.  If I type localhost locally I get the "It works" apache page, if I type localhost/phpmyadmin I get to PhpMyAdmin and the same with localhost/myblog, so everything is working perfectly locally. When I'm not home, I type on my web browser http://my_ip_address or http://my_ip_address/phpmyadmin I get access to everything just like locally but if I try to access myblog by http://my_ip_address/myblog, the web browser just hangs until it tells me that it can't access it.  What am I missing here?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2021)

Please stop misusing the [hightlight] bbcodes. https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/formatting-guidelines.49535/



idude said:


> http://my_ip_address/phpmyadmin


I'm going to advise you to not allow direct access from the internet to this. There are literally hundreds of bots scanning for the existence of this application because it's been horridly vulnerable and easily exploitable many times in the past, it's track record is not so good. Besides that, people often forget to keep it updated. At the very least put this behind some basic authentication. 



idude said:


> if I try to access myblog by http://my_ip_address/myblog, the web browser just hangs until it tells me that it can't access it.


Configure the "base" URL of the Wordpress application correctly. I'm going to bet it's trying to redirect you to "localhost" which doesn't make sense when accessed remotely.


----------



## idude (Feb 1, 2021)

I broke something, I lost all access to all my WordPress applications locally!  I don't know what I did.  Now it just tells me it can't connect to the database and nothing else.


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 2, 2021)

That's not related to your main issue. Maybe the database service stopped working? Could be anything, but it's not network related because those connections would normally go through localhost or maybe directly.


----------

